# adjetivos em série



## machadinho

A meu ver, a maneira mais natural de se traduzir (1) é (2)(1)_ The medieval, Aristotelian, Christian philosophical tradition is awesome._
(2) A tradição filosófica medieval, aristotélica e cristã é o máximo.​Às vezes, porém, encontram-se expressões como esta:(3) A tradição filosófica medieval aristotélica cristã é o máximo.​Pergunta: *(3) é aceitável para vocês? Se for, qual seria diferença de significado entre (2) e (3)?

* Obrigado.


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> A meu ver, a maneira mais natural de se traduzir (1) é (2)
> (1)_ The medieval, Aristotelian, Christian philosophical tradition is awesome._
> (2) A tradição filosófica medieval, aristotélica e cristã é o máximo.​Às vezes, porém, encontram-se expressões como esta:
> (3) A tradição filosófica medieval aristotélica cristã é o máximo.​Pergunta: *(3) é aceitável para vocês? Se for, qual seria diferença de significado entre (2) e (3)?*
> 
> Obrigado.


Machadinho, sempre me ensinaram que nestes casos se traduz simplesmente da direita para à esquerda:
Neste caso: Tradition > philosophical > Christian > Aristotelian > The medieval, ou seja, respeitando a ordem seria: 
- A tradição filosófica cristã aristotélica medieval.
What do you think?
BW


----------



## machadinho

Breeze, obrigado por responder. Te ensinaram certo.¹  

Mas repare que, neste caso, _medieval, Aristotelian, Christian_ estão separados por *vírgulas*, o que significa que pertencem a uma mesma classe, isto é, são sintaticamente equivalentes. Já philosophical, sim, pertence a uma classe distinta e *não* está separado por vírgula. Daí que minha tradução também é da direita para esquerda: tradição + filosófica + (medieval, aristotélica, cristã). Acho que a ordem dos adjetivos entre parênteses é livre.

As vírgulas entre os adjetivosem Português são*  obrigatórias*? Há diferença de significado entre (2) e (3)?

Obrigado! 
 ¹Gostou da próclise?


----------



## Vanda

Ixiiii... Vamos ver.
A tradição filosófica medieval, aristotélica e cristã é o máximo.
Nesse caso se qualifica a 'tradição filosófica'' como sendo medieval, aristotélica e cristã. Você usou a vírgula para separar itens com a mesma função. 

 A tradição filosófica medieval aristotélica cristã é o máximo.
Nesse caso, estou tentando encontrar uma explicação. Sei não...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Machadinho, 
Eu acho que, em portugues, esse amontoado de adjetivos deixa o discurso pouco claro. Não é uma maneira natural de nos expressarmos, no meu ponto de vista. Acho, portanto, que se deve inserir mais um elemento para tornar o discurso mais compreensível. Eu colocaria algo do tipo:

A tradição filosófica, de características medieval, aristotélica e cristã, é o máximo / incrível.


----------



## breezeofwater

Pois é machadinho, eu reparei nisso mas relamente não sinto diferença entre a 2) e a 3), além de uma pequena flutuação a nível da cadência oral.
Quem sabe outros foreiros tenham outras opiniões...
BW
¹ Sim eu sou pela próclise!


----------



## machadinho

GOODVIEW said:


> Machadinho,
> Eu acho que, em portugues, esse amontoado de adjetivos deixa o discurso pouco claro. Não é uma maneira natural de nos expressarmos, no meu ponto de vista. Acho, portanto, que se deve inserir mais um elemento para tornar o discurso mais compreensível. Eu colocaria algo do tipo:
> 
> A tradição filosófica, de características medieval, aristotélica e cristã, é o máximo / incrível.


Concordo, GV. E sua sugestão é muito boa.  A única ressalva é que de características medieval, aristotélica e cristã deve *restringir*, não expandir/explicar o significado. Portanto sem vírgula antes de de.(4) A tradição filosófica de características medieval, aristotélica e cristã é o máximo.​


breezeofwater said:


> [...] reparei nisso mas relamente não sinto diferença entre a 2) e a 3), além de uma pequena flutuação a nível da cadência oral.


Obrigado, Breeze, era exatamente o que desejava saber: se outros falantes percebem ou não diferença para além da cadência oral.



Vanda said:


> A tradição filosófica medieval aristotélica cristã é o máximo.
> Nesse caso, estou tentando encontrar uma explicação. Sei não...


Também, sei não... Vanda.  Acho que no máximo 2 adjetivos dá para segurar sem vírgula. Mais que 2 não soa bem, não é?


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Concordo, GV. E sua sugestão é muito boa.  A única ressalva é que de características medieval, aristotélica e cristã deve restringir, não expandir/explicar o significado. Portanto sem vírgula antes de de.
> 
> (4) A tradição filosófica de características medieval, aristotélica e cristã é o máximo.



Positivo e operante!


----------



## Joca

Que bloco, heim? 

Pensei numa saída, tal como:

_Na Idade Média, a tradição filosófica cristã, de cunho aristotélico, é impressionante/impõe respeito..._

Ou:

_A tradição filosófica cristã, ao mesmo tempo medieval e aristotélica, é impressionante... _(Parece haver um contraste entre ser medieval e aristotélica, ou então, quer-se mostrar que Aristóteles sobreviveu à Idade Média ou foi nela ressuscitado...)

De que trata esse texto? Religião ou Filosofia?


----------



## machadinho

Filosofia da Religião! Blocos nada, rochedos. É a ausência de vírgulas que me incomoda, não o sentido da expressão. Permitam-me mudar o exemplo; agora tirados daqui.(5) _Four gorgeous long-stemmed red silk roses._
(6) Quatro belíssimas rosas de seda com hastes compridas ​Neste caso, os adjetivos ficam "equilibrados" em ambos os lados de rosas. Não é preciso usar vírgulas. Mas(7) _Several enormous young American basketball players_
(8) Vários jogadores de basquete norte-americanos jovens enormes 
(9) Vários jogadores de basquete norte-americanos, jovens e enormes ​Aqui não há como fugir da vírgula+e. Mas não sei o que dizer de medieval, Aristotelian, Christian. Em nome de Zeus, hei de parafraseá-la no texto! Mas queria também entender a *teoria*, para sair de embaraços nas próximas vezes sozinho.


----------



## Joca

Não sei se vai ajudar muito, mas enfim... você poderia fornecer o contexto - o parágrafo - em que aparece essa frase "colossal"? hehehehe


----------



## Vanda

Acabei de raciocinar, (_o teco tava dormindo_). Se a tradição é _The medieval, Aristotelian, Christian philosophical tradition - _medieval _e _aristotélica e cristãtem que ser tudo com vírgula mesmo, porque aristotélica não é cristã (excluem-se, portanto), e agora estou tentando me lembrar se aristótelica é medieval (que parece que não é), assim estamos falando de características diferentes e, portanto, cada uma delas devidamente separada por vírgula.


----------



## J. Bailica

Uma sugestão que se calhar é muito ao lado, mas pronto:

_A  tradição filosófica - medieval, aristotélica, cristã - é o máximo. _

Se em vez de 'a' pudesse ser 'esta' ou 'uma', ainda melhor.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Acabei de raciocinar, (_o teco tava dormindo_). Se a tradição é _The medieval, Aristotelian, Christian philosophical tradition - _medieval _e _aristotélica e cristãtem que ser tudo com vírgula mesmo, porque aristotélica não é cristã (excluem-se, portanto), e agora estou tentando me lembrar se aristótelica é medieval (que parece que não é), assim estamos falando de características diferentes e, portanto, cada uma delas devidamente separada por vírgula.



Ótimo argumento, Vanda! O que você disse fez o teco daqui  que, talvez, tenha a ver com aquela lógica da *expansão* ou *restrição* do significado. Se expansão, vírgula. Se restrição, sem vírgula.



J. Bailica said:


> Uma sugestão que se calhar é muito ao lado, mas pronto:
> 
> _A  tradição filosófica - medieval, aristotélica, cristã - é o máximo. _
> 
> Se em vez de 'a' pudesse ser 'esta' ou 'uma', ainda melhor.


Ótima sugestão, JB!  Obrigado. Mas o problema é que a expressão aparece várias vezes ao longo do texto.


----------



## Outsider

machadinho said:


> A meu ver, a maneira mais natural de se traduzir (1) é (2)(1)_ The medieval, Aristotelian, Christian philosophical tradition is awesome._
> (2) A tradição filosófica medieval, aristotélica e cristã é o máximo.​Às vezes, porém, encontram-se expressões como esta:(3) A tradição filosófica medieval aristotélica cristã é o máximo.​Pergunta: *(3) é aceitável para vocês? Se for, qual seria diferença de significado entre (2) e (3)?*


*Para mim ambas as traduções estão corretas, e a possível diferença tem que ver apenas com questões de estilo ou ênfase, com o fluir da frase. Às vezes com uma pequena reviravolta às palavras a frase fica a soar mais idiomática em português.

Em alguns casos, uma das sequências possíveis pode já estar fixada pelo uso. Estou a pensar sobretudo na linguagem técnica.

Ao mesmo tempo, também estou de acordo com o Breezeofwater em que na maior parte das vezes os adjetivos aparecem em português pela ordem inversa com que aparecem em inglês. No entanto, mais uma vez, considerações de estilo ou frases feitas podem-se sobrepor a essa regra, e muitas vezes a ordem dos adjectivos pode ser permutada sem problemas.*


----------



## Johannes

_A tradição filosófica, *de características medieval*, aristotélica e cristã, é o máximo / incrível. _
Só uma perguntinha: não devia sercaracterísticas mediev*ais?*


----------



## Vanda

Sim e não, Johannes. Este é um daqueles casos complicadíssimos de concordância que nem os nativos dominam. Você pode concordar com todos os adjetivos em geral ou englobar medieval, aristotélica e cristã na 'característica'. Anyway, é toda uma aula de regências para entender as nuances.

Eu acho que se fosse um composto teria de ser com hífen:
medieval-aristotélico-cristã, mas ainda acho que são características contrastantes (aristotélica, cristã) e que devem ser separadas com vírgula simplesmente.


----------



## Outsider

machadinho said:


> (7) Several enormous* young American basketball players
> (8) Vários jogadores de basquete norte-americanos jovens enormes
> (9) Vários jogadores de basquete norte-americanos, jovens e enormes
> Aqui não há como fugir da vírgula+e.


E que tal assim? 

Vários jogadores de basquete norte-americanos jovens/ jogadores de basquete jovens norte-americanos/  jovens norte-americanos jogadores de basquete/etc. enormes.​
*Penso que "huge" seria mais idiomático aqui.


----------



## Johannes

_Sim e não, Johannes._
Tá, é um treco dificil


----------



## GOODVIEW

Johannes said:


> _A tradição filosófica, *de características medieval*, aristotélica e cristã, é o máximo / incrível. _
> Só uma perguntinha: não devia sercaracterísticas mediev*ais?*



Johannes, talvez fique mais fácil de se entender se analisarmos separadamente:

A tradição filosófica de característica medieval...
A tradição filosófica de característica aristotélica...
A tradição filosófica de característica cristã...

Veja que quando separamos os elementos, os adjetivos estão no singular. Quando juntos numa mesma frase, permanecem no singular, já que cada um é uma das características. No entanto, como agora temos tres características numa mesma frase, essa palavra tem que ir para o plural.

Ajudou em alguma coisa?


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Eu acho que se fosse um composto teria de ser com hífen:
> medieval-aristotélico-cristã, mas ainda acho que são características contrastantes (aristotélica, cristã) e que devem ser separadas com vírgula simplesmente.



Acho possível a solução composta, só que eu iria por "medi*evo*-aristotélica-cristã". Quanto às características aristotélica e cristã, não vejo motivo para supor que sejam contrastantes. Palpito que a tradição filosófica em questão é a escolástica de Tomás de Aquino, que se desenvolveu na Idade Média e promoveu, justamente, uma aproximação entre a doutrina cristã e a aristotelismo.


----------



## machadinho

okporip said:


> Acho possível a solução composta, só que eu iria por "medi*evo*-aristotélicao-cristã".



De fato, é perfeitamente possível uma solução composta.
Mas vocês não acham feia, não? Sei lá, me parece uma maneira de emular o alemão.


----------



## Vanda

> Palpito que a tradição filosófica em questão é a  escolástica de Tomás de Aquino, que se desenvolveu na Idade Média e  promoveu, justamente, uma aproximação entre a doutrina cristã e a  aristotelismo.



Era isso que eu estava procurando saber e não tive tempo de procurar.


----------



## Johannes

_Ajudou em alguma coisa?  _
Obrigado Goodview


----------



## machadinho

Muito! Obrigado, gente!


----------



## okporip

machadinho said:


> De fato, é perfeitamente possível uma solução composta.
> Mas vocês não acham feia, não? Sei lá, me parece uma maneira de emular o alemão.



Feia, concordo. Mas será que a fórmula no original não gera o mesmo tipo de questionamento estilístico entre os leitores nativos de inglês?


----------



## breezeofwater

okporip said:


> Feia, concordo. Mas será que a fórmula no original não gera o mesmo tipo de questionamento estilístico entre os leitores nativos de inglês?


Creio que este tipo de construção é vulgaríssima em inglês.
Talvez os nativos confirmem...
A solução composta a mim não desagrada particularmente mas é certo que como bem referiu o GV "esse amontoado de adjectivos" deixa geralmente o discurso mais denso em português.
Agora é tudo uma questão de escolha e o Machadinho vai ter que dar uma machadada entre as duas! 
BW


----------



## GamblingCamel

In EN I'd have written, "The medieval Aristotelian Christian philosophical tradition is rad."

Non-capped "medieval". http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...al+Aristotelian+tradition"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
Usually on the Net it's a hyphenated "Aristotelian-Christian". http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...elian+christian+tradition"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------

